

Whonix: Anonymous Operating System - dannyrosen
http://sourceforge.net/p/whonix/wiki/Home/
Taken from Whonix home page:<p>Whonix is an anonymous general purpose operating system based on Virtual Box, Debian GNU/Linux and Tor. By Whonix design, IP and DNS leaks are impossible. Not even malware with root rights can find out the user's real IP/location.<p>This is because Whonix consists of two (virtual) machines. One machine solely runs Tor and acts as a gateway, which we call Whonix-Gateway. The other machine, which we call Whonix-Workstation, is on a completely isolated network. Only connections through Tor are possible.
======
dannyrosen
Interested in thoughts from the hn community on this distro.

~~~
adamnemecek
I've never heard of it but if are looking for alternatives, Tails is
reasonably well known and seems to be trying to achieve the same goal.

